# New Member



## krjrtx (Jan 18, 2008)

I have let myself get out of shape and I want to change; so I found this spot on the web and I hope it helps to guide and motivate me on the road to regain my physical health.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

krjrtx welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out www.ironmaglabs.com

view our top selling ebooks

don't forget to start your own personal Blog and  Photo Gallery


----------

